# Question to LR/Transporter



## Joergen (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi,

my name is Joergen, I am from Germany and a newbie with LR. I used Picasa for some years.
I am now importing my 10000+ pictures into LR and want to use LR/Transporter to update my Metadata.
But I can´t figure out how to set up LR/Transporter to give me an text  file with all picture file names and the path (folder names). 
I want to  update some information on the text file and Import the file back to update the metadata.

It looks like here are some LR/Transporter User. Can some on give me a short sample of the set up with Tokens etc.?
That may helps me to understand to set it up to my needs.



 Regards
Joergen


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Joergen

Sorry for the delay replying.  How about something like this: (click on it to enlarge)


----------



## Joergen (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Victoria,

I know now how to get the text file, I will do my changes may be in Excel. I want to take the folder name e.g. "Birthday Jim" and place this somewhere in the Metadata.
It a bit complicated and I learn step by step. The next will be, how to import the file and place the new information at the right place.

Any hint is welcome. 

Good night 
Joergen


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 21, 2012)

You'll find the import under the 'other' plug-in extras menu (there are two, one under File menu and one under Library menu).  All quite logical, but please feel free to ask if you get stuck.


----------



## Joergen (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi, 

I think I found a better way to add the folder names of my pictures to the picture Metadata. There is the function "Change Metadata using LR/Transporter".
There I can choose to add e.g. the caption or label and then add here the folder name taken out of the path of my picture directory.
Looks like this will be what I want. 

Rgs.
Joergen


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 22, 2012)

Excellent, that sounds like a good plan Joergen


----------



## snapper (Jul 5, 2012)

Victoria, thanks for this also - just been hunting for the other things in LR/transporter and didn't realise there were _two _plugin extra menus!

However, as with many thing LR Forums comes to my rescue


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 5, 2012)

That always trips me up too Snapper!  I can never remember which one I need.


----------

